# Grow tent light leak



## Andrewjw09 (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, 

First post here; first grow. I'm doing a 1000 watt setup in the 5x5 Gorilla grow tent. I don't have a dedicated room yet so the tent is actually set up in my 12x10 bedroom. Doesn't leave me much space, but it's only til I move out in 6 months. My question... When I start flowering, is 1 little light leak a big deal? I'm using the bottom flaps for a passive intake and there's no way that some light is not going to get in there. Especially since the tent is in the corner, so 2 of the 3 flaps are blocked by the wall and the only flap I can use is parallel with a window about 5 feet away. I have a pretty dark sun-blocking screen on the window, but some sunlight still gets through. I know a lot of people use tents with a passive intake with those flaps with no problems... So how do you manage the light leak? My only guess was that they close up the flap during the night cycle, but then you lose air exchange? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## computergroove (May 8, 2013)

Having a light leak, any light leak, can prevent the plants from flowering. The plants don't use co2 during the night cycle. You really only need to be concerned about temperature during the night cycle.


----------



## Andrewjw09 (May 8, 2013)

Okay, so to clarify... Air exchange is not important during the night cycle? Like I can close the flap and turn off the exhaust fan at night? They won't use up all that air for the 12 hours it's closed off at night during flowering?


----------



## Edgar9 (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, a little light leak is a big deal during flowering. You should close all your vent flaps completely during flowering and have a booster fan for intake. You want to bring air in and also pull air out at all times during all phases of the plants growth. Put the booster fan through the sock with ducting and bend the ducting into an elbow outside the tent which will prevent light from getting in.
I use a 4 inch booster fan for intake in a 3x3 jardin. You may want a 6 inch for the big gorilla 5x5 but I'm not sure. That part you're going to have to get some additional opinions on.


----------



## Rat57z (May 9, 2013)

I have a 5x5 gorilla in a bedroom also. I have all 3 vent flaps open and I leave the flaps open all the time.....They are a sort of light blocking material....The bedroom shades keep the room dark though and no traffic, etc...all dedicated to grow. I tried closing off for the 12 hours dark and was a disaster for temp and humidity control. This is my 2nd cycle growing with this config and have had no issues, Hermes, etc.

I hope it helps and good luck..


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 9, 2013)

tbh, i totally disagree about leaving all flaps closed at anytime when using a tent. i leave at least 1-2 flaps open and have yet to have a plant stall out on me or hermie because i do.


----------



## Edgar9 (May 10, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> tbh, i totally disagree about leaving all flaps closed at anytime when using a tent. i leave at least 1-2 flaps open and have yet to have a plant stall out on me or hermie because i do.


There's nothing wrong with keeping your flaps closed if you do it right, and If your tent is in a room with a lot of light you have no choice. I have a 3x3 jardin and I close the flaps completely during flowering b/c the tent is in a very bright room. I have a extraction fan pulling out through an air cooled hood, an intake fan putting air in, an oscillating fan on a timer inside the tent and 2 small fans that breeze the canopy all the time. I use a 400 watt and I never have heat or humidity problems.


----------



## spek9 (May 10, 2013)

Edgar9 said:


> There's nothing wrong with keeping your flaps closed if you do it right, and If your tent is in a room with a lot of light you have no choice. I have a 3x3 jardin and I close the flaps completely during flowering b/c the tent is in a very bright room. I have a extraction fan pulling out through an air cooled hood, an intake fan putting air in, an oscillating fan on a timer inside the tent and 2 small fans that breeze the canopy all the time. I use a 400 watt and I never have heat or humidity problems.


Absolutely I'd like to see pics of your setup if this is how you run things with all passive flaps closed.

Merci beaucoup.

-spek


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 10, 2013)

Every tent i have ever owned has had small light leaks at some point. I am to lazy to get out the tent patch kit... Never had a problem. Ever. Just sayin. -S0uP


----------



## spek9 (May 10, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Every tent i have ever owned has had small light leaks at some point. I am to lazy to get out the tent patch kit... Never had a problem. Ever. Just sayin. -S0uP


Homie... it's called "Duct Tape". 

It literally is meant for us stoners... otherwise it wouldn't be called Duct Tape and be useful on everything but duct work. There's no way it can be fucked up! 

-spek

ps. ...unless you use it on ducts that is


----------



## jondamon (May 10, 2013)

If you want to stop light leaks. 

Add some ducting through the flap in question and 'S' bend the ducting as it enters the tent. 

I too am a firm believer in creating good air exchange during darkness. 

Helps keep humidity down. 



J


----------



## gardengardian7 (Jul 31, 2014)

So my question for the people not to become discouraged is: isnt leavin a flap open during darkness a bad thing?


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

> I know a lot of people use tents with a passive intake with those flaps with no problems... So how do you manage the light leak?


If you have a light leak you will likely have HUGE problems. I use a tent with passive air intakes, but they are round ducts. To prevent light u must buy aluminum or insulated ducting and run it out of the passive intake and make it do a turn or two, at least this is what i did. If u want i can send u a picture of what i did.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

should have read the responses before i replied, Jon basically said exactly what u need to do.



> If you want to stop light leaks.
> 
> Add some ducting through the flap in question and 'S' bend the ducting as it enters the tent.
> 
> ...


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 31, 2014)

Not if the room it's in is light sealed also. Air flow good all the time....complete darkness during any "night" cycle. That's only my opinion though. To clarify the answer: my old tent was in a bedroom I light sealed so I could leave the tent wide open all times (if needed). I got away with no air air exchange at all in an ikea wardrobe closet with a homemade panda plastic condom that I would slide over the whole cabinet like a sock for 12 hours. Chicago stealth situations
Now I have to close it and I have a piece of panda I drape over the front (zipper closure) during the dark cycle (daytime dark cycle) for those leaks, otherwise DUCT TAPE. And DEFINITELY the u-turn intake, with a small duct fan/speed control for more I take control (neg.pressure) temps humidity.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Feb 2, 2019)

computergroove said:


> Having a light leak, any light leak, can prevent the plants from flowering. The plants don't use co2 during the night cycle. You really only need to be concerned about temperature during the night cycle.


I left my tent open by accident when my 600w led was on and fell asleep. I have 6400 k coil style fluorescent Sunblaster over my house plants, on a timer. I work shift work so I keep my apartment dark, blackout curtains etc. The Sunblaster is hung from the ceiling about 2 - 3 feet from the front of my tent. When I woke up my plants in the tent had been exposed to some light (not sure how much, but more than a little), approx 1 to 1.5 hrs from the Sunblaster. The tent door was unzipped all the way but still partially covering my plants. 3 people I asked said I was doomed & to wait a week or 2 to see if they turned hermie. Will exposure to this kind of light for over an hour cause hermies? The reason I ask is its not just a lamp, its a small but powerful fluorescent grow light. Help?


----------



## TheGreatSouthern (Feb 2, 2019)

AnotherNewGuy said:


> Will exposure to this kind of light for over an hour cause hermies? The reason I ask is its not just a lamp, its a small but powerful fluorescent grow light. Help?


Should be fine. light leaks need to be there for a couple days in all the cases I've seen (not many though, so take it with a grain of salt.) some strains might be more prone to it than others, but the long and the short of it is it's happened and the best you can do is fix it and hope for the best. you'll know in a week.


----------



## TheGreatSouthern (Feb 2, 2019)

I did a SOG once with 100 plants in a 1.2mx1.2m cupboard. there was a tiny hole from a brad nail i must have put in then pulled out again in the corner about 30cm off the floor. would have been less than 2mm in diameter. one plant in that corner went hermie on a strain i've run heaps of times and never had a problem. when I found the hole and turned the cupboard toward the window a circle of light about 20mm in diameter appeared on my hand when I held it right where the hermie plant was. It doesn't take much to make them turn, but from my observations it does need to be a consistent light leak for quite a while.


----------



## KingKola240 (Jun 28, 2019)

I made this box to fix the light leak in my tent it work awesome now I can flower with the lights on outside the tent and my veg tent doesn’t mess with it either. I BUILT IT WITH A BIX I FOUND IN NY HOUSE TOO EASY!!


----------



## Medicated Bonsai (Jun 29, 2019)

I have all sorts of light leaks and have a 6 inch duct opening that I just leave open at the top. My grow tent's in my closet with the door halfway shut(sliding door) and i've never had a problem. I think it'll be ok as long as the plant's don't receive any _direct_ light.


----------



## All-in (Jul 1, 2019)

Andrewjw09 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First post here; first grow. I'm doing a 1000 watt setup in the 5x5 Gorilla grow tent. I don't have a dedicated room yet so the tent is actually set up in my 12x10 bedroom. Doesn't leave me much space, but it's only til I move out in 6 months. My question... When I start flowering, is 1 little light leak a big deal? I'm using the bottom flaps for a passive intake and there's no way that some light is not going to get in there. Especially since the tent is in the corner, so 2 of the 3 flaps are blocked by the wall and the only flap I can use is parallel with a window about 5 feet away. I have a pretty dark sun-blocking screen on the window, but some sunlight still gets through. I know a lot of people use tents with a passive intake with those flaps with no problems... So how do you manage the light leak? My only guess was that they close up the flap during the night cycle, but then you lose air exchange? Any help is appreciated.


----------

